# ever seen an agreement like this



## devonwoody (20 May 2007)

I was logging into a music host site and saw this an the agreement;-

Please note that with each post, your IP address is recorded, in the event that you need to be banned from this forum or your ISP contacted. This will only happen in the event of a major violation of this agreement.


----------



## ultimatehandyman (20 May 2007)

That is often a standard condition on many forums!

Every time someone posts their IP address is recorded and it can be banned rather than banning an e-mail address. Problems occur if the user is for example on AOL as many AOL users have the same IP address :? 

This makes it very difficult for the forum admin!

AOL makes life difficult for forum owners, most of the time they block the registration e-mail and then they give everyone the same IP address :roll:


----------



## devonwoody (20 May 2007)

Oh is that why some AOL users have difficulty getting into a forum as well because moderators have banned an IP address.


----------



## MrJay (20 May 2007)

Logging IP addresses is pretty standard, I host a forum elsewhere and do so. I don't ban IP addresses, they are limited in number and most (not just AOL's) are dynamicaly shared among an Internet Service Provider's (ISP) customers; rather it gets flagged up by my forum software as something to check out if IP addresses are re-used by different users. Because IP addresses are registered to their respective ISPs, I could contact the ISP with details should someone decide to do something particularly darstedly like discuss politics or something.


----------

